# Whats your stance on the Pegasus leak ?



## Nerevarine (Jul 19, 2021)

Another yikes by the GoI. Some months back I made a joke that 1984 is no longer fiction, and its just becoming true month by month. Its just insane how the GoI isnt even denying the claims with statements like these


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/onejyk


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 20, 2021)

Lol. Just like an old saying, if your friend will jump into well, will you too? 

Hence proved again, privacy is a myth, unless you live with sentinel peeps (that too, till tech matures)


----------



## Desmond (Jul 20, 2021)

> "If Over 45 Countries Use Pegasus, Why Target Just India?" Says BJP


The statement is a fallacy, just because everyone is using it does not excuse the fact that we use it. Also, using it to spy on enemies is one thing, but on our own citizens is basically fascist. This is exactly what Edward Snowden blew the whistle on for the US.

Edit: Time to ditch advanced smartphones and go back to Nokia bricks I think.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 20, 2021)

^GOI might ban the phones which can't be tracked. 

I am just sad.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 20, 2021)

Then it's time to return to monke.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 20, 2021)

Now, when you send a meme to your gf, then..

you : hehe
gf : hehe
modiji : hehe

humor aside, we are treading into dark times ahead. We are literally becoming the next russia.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 20, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> We are literally becoming the next russia china.


I think it's a matter of time.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 20, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> humor aside, we are treading into dark times ahead. We are literally becoming the next russia



Lol, it's different. We are becoming capitalist Russia, or in short china


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 20, 2021)

wud've been better if only used for int'l use.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 20, 2021)

woww, indian govt hacked pakistan pm, such an intelligence win!! wow indian govt no1, such an embarrassment for pakistan..

This is the classic ploy of every bhakt news. Everytime disaster strikes, its either divert attention to pakistan or congress or nehru or china or some shit. For once, people need to understand who is to blame. Call a spade a spade, dont find silver lining in every disaster.

We are always more interested in pakistan than whats going on here.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 20, 2021)

Most of these current affairs channel have become bhakts. There is one more, khan sir from patna and also study IQ etc. Most of these are making these videos now.

unfortunately, there is no media outlet which delivers only the news, either they  deliver only the sweet lining or they deliver the bitter thing. recently, half of media channels were telling how the government is shit and it is due to them the country is facing inflation and so many deaths, the other one was busy telling how the current government is best and it is due to opposition there is high inflation, even though the opposition is not in power since last 7 years.(7 years are enough, they need to wake)


----------

